# Row & Co



## HPC (Jun 18, 2010)

Does anybody has an overview of rolling stock, produced by Samhongsa for Row & Co? These cars are very beautiful an detailed, but hard to find, especially here in Germany..
Does this company still exist?.


best regards
Peter


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

No, out of business a long time ago. 

Last seen at that famous train shop in Santa Clara I cannot remember. 

$13,000 Big Boy, and I think streamliners too.. 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Mr. "Evil Bay" Al Kramer/ Anna Kramer, is selling some of this stuff right now unless it's already gone!! See if I can find it for yu and post it!! Naw, it's already either sold or he pulled it for no sale. You can email him he (if it doesn't sell) will repost it later, prolly didn't sell it was in the 1000.00 range +. He comes back with it later uses words like last one left we only have one left, you know stuff like that to draw ya in. He's like the weather here wait 20 mins and it'll change!! Had RDC's at $176 been bouncing between $184 + shipping and free shipping on different prices everyday. I once waited 12 hrs. (cause I was not feeling well, and when I saw his note last one) i went back in and purchased it for $100 less than 12 hrs. before, on the hurry and buy now and or urgency factor!! Regal 


Here's a whole page 20+ items listed on "Evil Bay" now



samhongsa items - Get great deals on HO Scale, ajin items on eBay.com!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

think there is only one G scale samhongsa:

*http://cgi.ebay.com/SAMHONGSA-Santa...3f06c9f67b*

Greg


----------



## BrentGroth (Dec 27, 2007)

HPC said:


> Does anybody has an overview of rolling stock, produced by Samhongsa for Row & Co? These cars are very beautiful an detailed, but hard to find, especially here in Germany..
> Does this company still exist?.
> 
> 
> ...



Peter,
I've heard from two reliable sources Wendell Row suffered a stroke several years ago and the company has been dissolved. When 4014 (Big Boy) came to Ogden, Utah last year our club offered to help entertain the crowds. We took a Row Big Boy to put on display. The Row fascinated a huge crowd and was a second center of attention. Our engine now sports a second water tender discreetly signed by the engineer, We are hoping for a big enough layout as we now have over eighty PFE cars to put behind.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You are responding to Peter? He wrote that post TEN years ago. And he has not posted at all for TEN years.

I guess you wanted to let us know about your Big Boy, so perhaps it isn't a total loss, how about some pictures?

Greg


----------



## Bill Box (Jul 9, 2021)

HPC said:


> Does anybody has an overview of rolling stock, produced by Samhongsa for Row & Co? These cars are very beautiful an detailed, but hard to find, especially here in Germany..
> Does this company still exist?.
> 
> 
> ...


Peter

Row and Co. made a UP Big Boy, UP Challenger, SP Cab Forward and an ABA PA diesel set in various paint schemes (mine are UP) As far as cars go, they made a set of five Santa Fe steel reefers each in different paint and an SP (or UP) caboose. They may have made others, but I have never run across any more.

I am fortunate enough to own each of the above. 

Bill Box


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures?


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

Row&Co also made UP stockcars in yellow and brown. These are the only Row&Co items I have and here are pictures:

























Regards
Fred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice! Thanks! You can see the detail. I assume they are heavy?


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

These ROW & Co cars are some 1.9 Kg; similar J&M metal cars are 1.4 Kg while MTH plastic cars are 1.2 Kg.

Seeing again the picture I posted I noticed that is shows a good (almost complete (without ASTER and Leech)?) history of nineteen-eighties USA Gauge 1 1:32 items. The locomotive is a DJH for Gauge One America product, the stockcar is Row & Co, the boxcar is J&M Models and the caboose is Fine Art Models:









All gone but not forgotten 
Regards
Fred


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The prototype stock car weighs 41,000 pounds from the data on it. At 1:32 that would scale to 1.25 pounds. Fully loaded capacity appears to be 90,000 pounds, which would scale to 2.74 pounds. So that totals to 3.99 pounds, and your model at 1.9 KG is indeed 4.188, really close to a fully loaded prototype. (actually overloaded)

I don't think you would want to pull a 100 car train of those, but they sure look nice.

Greg


----------



## BrentGroth (Dec 27, 2007)

Greg Elmassian said:


> You are responding to Peter? He wrote that post TEN years ago. And he has not posted at all for TEN years.
> 
> I guess you wanted to let us know about your Big Boy, so perhaps it isn't a total loss, how about some pictures?
> 
> Greg


Greg, 
I'm sorry to take so long to respond. I had a serious fall from about one story that resulted in a concussion. With the recovery time I'm behind on everything. To make things worse, I'm a clutz when it comes to computers so please be patient with me. By the way those 80 PFE cars are AMS not Row. I'm sorry I didn't make that clear (but who has 80 Row PFE cars) I do have a photo of the Row Big Boy on the cow catcher of the prototype, but it's not that fantastic a photo. Currently I'm traveling, when I get home I'll try to add something. I'm looking for a Row Cab Forward with the cab number 4274 but not having any luck.
Brent
PS I was told Dr. row passed away two years ago. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## BrentGroth (Dec 27, 2007)

Bill Box said:


> Peter
> 
> Row and Co. made a UP Big Boy, UP Challenger, SP Cab Forward and an ABA PA diesel set in various paint schemes (mine are UP) As far as cars go, they made a set of five Santa Fe steel reefers each in different paint and an SP (or UP) caboose. They may have made others, but I have never run across any more.
> 
> ...


Bill,
I'd love to see a photo of the Row steel caboose, you are very fortunate 
Brent Groth


----------



## bbox (Jun 29, 2008)

BrentGroth said:


> Bill,
> I'd love to see a photo of the Row steel caboose, you are very fortunate
> Brent Groth


Brent,

I am sorry, but all my cars are packed away. I had a choice - show some cars or show some engines. I forgot about the stock cars in the last post of mine. I did not know the SP caboose was rare. I did know the cab forward was not common. 

Bill Box


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two or Wendel's sheep cars. I would really like one of his reefers.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I should add, my two sheep cars have never been run.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

We visited the Forney Museum of Transportation in downtown Denver last week and found a Rowe & Co model of the #4005 Big Boy right next to the real thing.



















Great museum, by the way!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The track was donated? How about the loco?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The track was donated? How about the loco?


Don't ask me - call the Museum.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was making a joke.... several thousand dollar exhibit and thanks to the guy who supplied the track. (and it's not even ballasted realistically)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Last seen at that famous train shop in Santa Clara I cannot remember.
> 
> Greg


You got it. It's called the Train Shop.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

f I remember correctly, most of the Samhongsa locos were not known for their drivetrains nor pulling power, museum quality detail was the priority.


























There are smatterings of G scale Samsongsa that show up every so often. Row, I believe either commissioned or sold, mostly 1:32 from what I can find.

Greg


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

I think you do not remember correctly. I have a large number of Samhongsa gauge 1 and gauge 0 locomotives and they all run fine, pull well and look good.
Regards
Fred


----------

